# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  القران الكريم كاملاً بصوت الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد ،

## Sad Story

بالامكان الاستماع للقران الكريم عبر هذا الفلاش بمجموعة كبيرة من المرتلين

اضغط هنا للدخول للمصحف الالكتروني






تلاوة القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد ، اضغط على اسم السورة للاستماع الى تلاوتها



الفاتحة

البقرة

آل عمران

النساء

المائدة

الأنعام

الأعراف

الأنفال

التوبة

يونس

هود

يوسف

الرعد

إبراهيم

الحجر

النحل

الإسراء

الكهف

مريم

طه

الأنبياء

الحج

المؤمنون

النور

الفرقان

الشعراء

النمل

القصص

العنكبوت

الروم

لقمان

السجدة

الأحزاب

سبأ

فاطر

يس

الصافات

ص

الزمر

غافر

فصلت

الشورى

الزخرف

الدخان

الجاثية

الأحقاف

محمد

الفتح

الحجرات

ق

الذاريات

الطور

النجم

القمر

الرحمن

الواقعة

الحديد

المجادلة

الحشر

الممتحنة

الصف

الجمعة

المنافقون

التغابن

الطلاق

التحريم

الملك

القلم

الحاقة

المعارج

نوح

الجن

المزمل

المدثر

القيامة

الإنسان

المرسلات

النبأ

النازعات

عبسَ

التكوير

الانفطار

المطففين

الانشقاق

البروج

الطارق

الأعلى

الغاشية

الفجر

البلد

الشمس

الليل

الضحى

الشرح

التين

العلق

القدر

البينة

الزلزلة

العاديات

القارعة

التكاثر

العصر

الهمزة

الفيل

قريش

الماعون

الكوثر

الكافرون

النصر

المسد

الإخلاص

الفلق

الناس


المصحف الفلاش للقراءة مباشرة 

اضغط هنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف شكر الك
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## mylife079

مشكور موضوع قيم

بس ما اشتغلو عندي

----------


## Sad Story

ممكن يا اخى يكون الموقع المرفوع عليه القران الكريم محجوب عندك لانه بيشتغل معي عادي 
 لانو الموقع المرفوع عليه القران الكريم هو موقع لعرب 48 =عرب فلسطين المحتلة

----------


## مدحت

مشكور جدا :SnipeR (62): 


بس   عندي   كمان   يا   اخي   ما   اشتغل


اذا   فيك   تعدل   بكون   ياريت

----------


## Sad Story

قمت بتنزيل مصحف الكتروني .....

----------


## Shift

مشكور يا أخي ..
لكن دعني اوضح شيئا .. 
الموقع  panet.co.il .. هو موقع يهودي .. 
وهذا شيئا معروف .. 
بامكاننا سماع اي شيخ من الشيوخ ترتيل او تلاوه .. جميع الروايات.. وسوف تجد اغلب الشيوخ المعروفين .. منهم الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد في موقع طريق الاسلام  من هنا

في النهايه جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك .. والله الموفق ..

----------


## Sad Story

اليهودي مش على استعداد يحط قران بموقع بيخصه

الموقع تابع لعرب 48 .. في فلسطين المحتلة ولم اكن ادري بانو محجوب لدى الكثيرين

شكرا لك

----------


## Shift

مشكور ع المعلومه  :Smile:

----------


## ورد

_ماشاء الله موضوع الرائع"

يعطيك الف  العافيه"_

----------


## mylife079

شكرا 

شغال ميه بالميه

----------


## coconut

يعطيك الف العافيه

----------


## Sad Story

الله يعافيكم

----------


## amine maamouri

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع جميل شكرا لك يا صديقي

----------

